# Aqueon Mini Bow Help, Please.



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2011)

I bought an aquarium today for my new betta: a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow. It looks great, but I'm having trouble setting up the filter. Several pieces were loose in the box, and they weren't mentioned in the instructions. Every time I think I have it figured out, something doesn't work. 

I'm sorry if this is a noobish question or has been answered before. :/ I just want to get my betta out of his bowl as soon as possible, and I can't figure this out on my own. 










Here are the parts and the bottom part of the filter body. Please help?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

The biggest part looks like the intake, and the medium sized looks like the knob to adjust the flow. Sadly I'm not sure, the other two I've never seen before, I think you might want to take it back where you bought them and ask them to exchange for a filter that is already put together/not broken?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for replying so quickly! 

Yeah, I'm probably going to call up the store tomorrow and ask about it. Sadly, there was only one other on the shelf, but maybe I could just buy a different filter and put it in there... ?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I would explain to them it came in the box in pieces, and the instructions said nothing about the particular pieces, tell them you'd like to exchange it for the same one or one of the same value (that works) then return the old one, they should be ok with that.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2011)

Ooh, that's true. Thank you.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

They gave you something faulty they should replace it! Haha. lol.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you know what the make of the filter is? Sometimes if you look the make up in google, the full instructions will come up. I did that with my filter, and I found the full instructions on how to put the filter pieces together.
Good luck!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

even if you don't have the filter up and running, you can still put your betta in his larger tank. You should do this especially if his larger tank has a heater and his bowl doesn't. I doubt he'll mind very much if he has to go without a filter for a day or two.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2011)

@kathstew: It seems to be their own type of filter, but I'm searching, anyway. Thanks for the tip. 

@JKfish: Yeah, I'm probably going to put him in, anyway, and let him enjoy the extra space and heater until I can figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## Pandora (May 22, 2011)

I just bought an Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5, and the filter was entirely intact - there were no loose parts whatsoever. You definately need to exchange yours for a new one.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2011)

Well, boo. Thanks for telling me, Pandora. I hope yours is working well!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

There should be no loose parts at all, it takes a fair bit of tugging to get the intake off new ones. That one's been damaged and shouldn't have been put back on the shelf.


----------



## Pandora (May 22, 2011)

My 2.5 mini bow works great. The filter is very quiet and seems to perform just right for the tank size. It also doesn't create a lot of turbulance (at least at the water level I have it at) so it should be perfect for the betta I plan to get soon.

When you exchange yours, you might open the box of the new one and examine it to make sure it does not have the same problem as the one you bought initially. 

I had to drive to a couple stores to get mine because the first store was out. Petco had the best price.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replies. My mom was able to get the filter exchanged for a working one from the store. It works great and it IS a lot quieter than I expected. My betta loves his new home. 

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------

